# Warning - about corn cobs



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

So, way back in 2007 (yes, MAY 2007!) I stupidly let Ruby eat an eaten-by-me corn cob.

Then I posted on a forum asking how stupid that really was and the unanimous reaction was to take her to the vet immediately - they do NOT digest! I even got a number of concerned PMs saying same. But, we decided to watch and wait. She did poop a FEW pieces out but otherwise was acting normal.

However, a couple of days ago, she started eating grass and then barfed up a brown colored roundish thing that boggled me. It was wierd enough that I left it out to dry for a few days and when we broke it apart, damned if it wasn't a freaking piece of corn cob from 2007!!!!!! We will continue to watch - might even try to clear her stomach with a dose of hydrogen peroxide (per a recommendation) but I would say now, that this is NOT something that should ever be fed to a dog since these things do not digest in the least! :wow

Over all of these years, she has semi-reliably barfed up the ends of chicken leg bones when I feed raw - a quick barf in the morning and that's it. I am very curious to see if that will now be a thing of the past?!?









THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE AFTER DRYING A BIT - when it first came up it was smooth and round with 2 flat sides but was covered in hairs - I almost thought she had eaten a creature initially...









FREAKING CORN COB PIECE!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

WOW that's incredible and so scary! hope she is better now on!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

rotten corn cob sitting in the belly for 4 yrs.. thats crazy!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

that is crazy , wow.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

They can be nasty for the doggies, our friends Bull Terrier got a bowel obstruction from eating a corn cob, operation followed. 

That's something with that being in your dog that long....wow


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Is that even possible? How can it stay there for four years without it causing major complications, blockage etc.? I don't get it. Looks and sounds like something out sci-fi lol!


----------

